# Hi from me



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

nice post
Good luck to you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

WOW! HOORAY! *AAWWEESSOOMMEE!*


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Summer has just started here, its getting hot


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Are you doing better in spain because everything is new and the outside occupies you more (focusing outward)?

Or are you away from stressing people or environments now, for instance parents or fake friends?

Hows the weather in spain?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Angela, dont 'forget' to change the name of your location into your new one in your Profile!

What I get from your post is that due to less stress, your DP/DR is less.
Holland is a boring country, also concerning the weather, thats correct.
I can't see myself living here forever. Good you made that move, Angela.
Maybe one day I will do that too. I do think that the environment/landscape we are living in is very important, and can add or relief stress. Im sensitive to that.

Vamos a la Playa!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> Vamos a la Playa!


Yeah, lets go! By the way, what does 'playa' mean?

Angela, what about the dp-party at your dp fort (house) in spain?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Playa means beach, I. 
We can also have a DP-party on the Playa.
Is your house near the beach, Angela?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

amlangela said:


> The weather is like spring in Holland, no even better. In 1 month I only had 1 day rain...and the temperature is during daytime 20-24 degrees Celsius...


Oh, it sounds like Finnish summer, though I guess you can see the stars on the sky every night. Here in the capital area there is snow on the ground and -11 degrees Celsius now. And its getting colder every day... I envy you! 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

> If you want to warm up, take the plane to Alicante, 2,5-3 hours flight from Amsterdam, it's 45 minutes drive from where I live now. Then give me a call and I will pick you up.


I need to warm myself up too!


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

amlangela said:


> Ninnu, I don't envy you....I am so NOT fond of cold. If you want to warm up, take the plane to Alicante, 2,5-3 hours flight from Amsterdam, it's 45 minutes drive from where I live now. Then give me a call and I will pick you up.


It seems that here in Finland it is either very cold and frosty weather or then it is 0 degrees Celsius and it rains wet snow during wintertime. I hate the rain most but when it is -20 degrees Celsius or more outside, I don't like it either. The only case I like frosty weather happens when it is full moon and stars on the sky - and the snow on the surface of lake Saimaa is glittering too like stars. It is such a great experience to run and dance alone on the surface of the snowy lake. Unfortunately - currently I have to live in Espoo, the capital area of Finland and town Lappeenranta on the shore of lake Saimaa is so far away from here. Of course there is the Baltic Sea here, but it is not the same thing. 

So your invitation is highly appreciated! I only wish I had enough money and time to take a plane to Spain. But I'll keep this in my mind, as hopefully I won't be a moneyless student all my life...


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Angela,

it would be very nice to see you one day - either there in Spain or here in Finland. If you'd visit Finland someday, I could be your "tourist guide" - if you'd come here during summertime, you should see Suomenlinna castle island here in Helsinki, it is a very nice place! One of the greatest psychedelic trance parties I've even been to were arranged in Suomenlinna a few years ago, and the atmosphere in the dance party was just awesome! Also you should see my ex-hometown Lappeenranta in South-Eastern Finland (in my opinion the most beautiful of Finnish towns) and perhaps spend a weekend in my family's summer cottage in village Savitaipale, which is located about 40 km from Lappeenranta... Agreed?


----------

